# 72 Hour Rule



## msantacroce (Aug 21, 2009)

How does the 72 Hour Rule apply to emergency room physician?  Or does it only apply to facility charges?


----------



## kkowalchik (Aug 21, 2009)

msantacroce said:


> How does the 72 Hour Rule apply to emergency room physician?  Or does it only apply to facility charges?


Hi, the 72 hour rule applies only to hospitals, the ED physician would bill his/her services whether the patient is admitted or not. Professional services do not roll up into the admission.


----------



## acasale (Apr 24, 2010)

kkowalchik said:


> Hi, the 72 hour rule applies only to hospitals, the ED physician would bill his/her services whether the patient is admitted or not. Professional services do not roll up into the admission.



What if the patient is admitted after the 72 hr rule.  Does the hospital bill for the services in the er as and emergency room stay, when the patient is admitted to the hospital for another diagnosis other than the admitted diagnosis.


----------

